
Russian cruise missiles fly over Iran and Iraq to hit targets in Syria (VIDEO) - notsony
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2TQ0wAfRts
======
notsony
More info:

[http://eng.syria.mil.ru/](http://eng.syria.mil.ru/)

Also:

"#Kartapolov: to provide security for civil population, the flight corridor
for cruise missiles was planned over uninhabited areas"

[https://twitter.com/mod_russia/status/651798319392497664](https://twitter.com/mod_russia/status/651798319392497664)

"#SYRIA #Kartapolov: 26 launches of #KaliberNK cruise missiles were performed
against #ISIS ground targets in #RAQQAH, #IDLIB, #ALEPPO"

[https://twitter.com/mod_russia/status/651798217848422400](https://twitter.com/mod_russia/status/651798217848422400)

